# If you were buying at Marco Island...



## Deb & Bill (Jul 7, 2007)

Which timeshare would you purchase and why?  We currently own DVC with enough points to get us two trips to WDW a year in a one bedroom.  We're thinking of selling our one renegade contract with DVC (different use year) and using the proceeds to purchase something at Marco Island. We just stayed at the Marco Beach Ocean Resort (nestled between Club Regency and Eagles Nest) and loved it.  We're looking for June weeks, especially early June so we can do a week at the beach then hit Disney for a week before we head home.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 7, 2007)

Just got back a month ago. I am not an owner. Charter Club 80 units or Eagles Nest 97 units/villas for 5000 pts. Low cost,beachfront,well maintained. Part of HGVC. Wasn't the island just beautiful. I was looking at all the shells I brought home today.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 7, 2007)

We love Charter Club.  Linda


----------



## Present (Jul 7, 2007)

*Love Charter Club too*

We just got back too.  Every unit in the Charter Club is ocean front, the place just seems to be full of nice and friendly people.  Every time I go I like it more and more!  Owners also get free kayaks, sailing, etc.  Beach cabana rentals. Bikes, small exercise room, ping pong, card tables, pool table. Immaculate.  What more could I want?  Just love it.:whoopie:


----------



## KCI (Jul 7, 2007)

We own at Surf Club (another HGVC property) located next to the Hilton Hotel.  It's a small timeshare but has just been all done over and we have always found it to be a great place to spend time.  We own a week in Sept, which we paid $5,000 for a few years ago.  Good luck.  Linda


----------



## Beachlady (Jul 7, 2007)

*Love Marco*

Hey Deb - We love Marco, currently own 4 weeks at Eagles Nest and one week at Charter Club.  We prefer Eagles Nest, however both are really nice!  We enjoy the one bedroom at Eagles nest villa that is really close to the ocean and you can look down the beach and see all the action!  Nothing better.  Send me a pm I have a one bedroom week 23 for listed on the classified page and for sale also.


----------



## opusX (Jul 7, 2007)

As it is mostly just the two of us I would try to get a one bdrm Eagles Nest. We stayed in one and it was great. The one bedroom units are not in the tower but alongside the pool with a great screened in porch and a nice view of the beach. I think, but am not positive that there are only eight one bdrm units.


----------



## korndoc (Jul 14, 2007)

*Eagles Nest questions*

What are the differences between the villas and the tower units at Eagles Nest?

Also, the FLEX floating units seem to be cheaper, by about $2000 ($6000 v.s. $8000 or so for a fixed unit).  The flex units float in weeks 1-4 and 17-51.  Since I don't want to get stuck during the hurricane season (either for my own vacation or to be stuck with a poor trader) how easy is it to get a non-hurricane week if I were to purchase a FLEX unit?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## LMD (Jul 15, 2007)

*High Maintenance fees*

The only thing....high maintenance fees..I believe they are over $800 now. Trading in to Marco during the off season is pretty easy.
Lisa


----------



## gretel (Jul 15, 2007)

*Charter Club Units*

We just came back from Charter Club and not all units are gulf front!  We were on the 2nd floor in the south building (202).  We had a great view of the pool but the gulf beyond was just a glimmer.  Being so low also made it a little too public when we sat on the balcony. 

The north building blocked the sunset.   The end units in the north building seemed perfect!  The units overall were very nice.  

I wasn't as impressed with the beach.  I'm spoiled by the sand in the Sarasota area.  The shells on the Marco beaches hurt.  I'm also partial to a low rise landscape.


----------



## JLB (Jul 15, 2007)

Any of the HGVC resorts would do.  We like small, intimate and convenient, so that would be Club Regency for us.  And it would be Week 1 or 2.

But we don't spend that much on our timesharing.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 16, 2007)

I prefer Club Regency myself, but only the units in the E building, especially second floor E201-E208.  They have the best Gulf view.  All units have reserved covered parking, which is nice, but the C & D buildings face the pool, not the Gulf.  I could never see travelling all the way to Marco and not having a direct Gulf view.  Next in line I would take Eagle's Nest, Surf Club or Charter Club.  Last I would take Sunset Cove.  It's the newest and by far the most expensive, but it's not even on the beach.


----------



## Steve (Jul 16, 2007)

I also prefer Club Regency over the others.  I much prefer a low rise resort at the beach rather than a huge high rise.  

Steve


----------



## sjudge (Aug 8, 2007)

*Club Regency*

I am staying in Marco currently, and am at the Club Regency.  Very nice, but units need a little upgrading.  If I bought here, I agree with moderator, would only buy in E building, facing the ocean.  Overall nice but not nearly as nice as most Hilton Properties I have stayed at.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 8, 2007)

Just an FYI, so you can see what's where:


----------

